# Adoption Satge One - Voluntary Work Experience



## shazziebear (Jul 21, 2009)

Dear all

My name is Sharon and myself and my husband are currently going through Stage One of the adoption process.

Part of the process involves doing some voluntary work to gain further experience with children and childcare.  Please could anyone advise if you have done this, how long/how many hours is recommended and in what setting did you do this?  

Thank you.
Sharon


----------



## Mummy DIY Diva (Feb 18, 2012)

I'd go to your agency and ask them what they want you to do.  Different agencies have different ideas about ages and settings etc that are most useful.  

My personal view would be whatever you think would be most useful and enjoyable.  Can't help on hours etc we weren't asked to do any.  Good luck - oh another idea is it might be a good opportunity to build relationships somewhere you are likely to take lo when placed so walking in won't be as terrifying.


----------



## mafergal (Jul 31, 2013)

I agree with DIY, it can also vary from SW to SW.

My personal experience is that i made enquiries to volunteer at a Sure Start centre before we chose an agency. It took about 2 months from enquiring to getting their dbs check done before i could start. Stage 1 started in Oct 13 & my volunteering in late Nov. Panel is end of this month & I'm still volunteering there 1 full morning every other week. I plan to do this until we are linked with a child. It started off being something I felt I had to do to get experience but I actually got quite a bit from it, made so professional links for the future.

x


----------



## babas (Oct 23, 2013)

We never had to do this either. Which I'm glad of as I would not of had time. Maybe ring the agency and find out.


----------



## littlepoppy86 (Feb 14, 2014)

Try getting involved on do it.org we found an after school club x


----------



## Melaniesunflower (Sep 20, 2013)

I already volunteer as a brownie leader, so this wasn't an issue for us. From a guiding point of view we are always looking for more adults to join us to give girls an opportunity to have a safe fun time in a girl only space........ advertisement over


----------



## Daddyboo (Paul) (Dec 24, 2012)

Search for local volunteer opportunities here http://www.do-it.org.uk/

Basically do as little or as much as you have time for/think you need - if you work full-time this can be difficult, so we ended up babysitting our nephews for 30+ hours including an overnight stay.

Our nephews were roughly the same age as the children we were looking to adopt and as we did a write-up of our experience, all the positives and negatives we didn't need to do anymore than that.

If you don't find anything on the above website, then speak to your local nursery or infants school (especially if you thing LO would go there) and ask to volunteer as a playground assistant/helper/dogsbody, etc.

Hope that helps,

Paul x


----------



## GoofyGirl (Apr 1, 2013)

Hi Sharon

I volunteer for a few hour a week at a local nursery. I phoned to ask if this would be possible and I had to get a letter from my social worker stating who I was and why I wanted experience. 
I'm only expected to do it for a few weeks and then my SW said he will phone the nursery manager to ask how I got on. 

It feels a bit like a tick in a box exercise tbh as I'm not really gaining much useful experience, just showing my dedication I guess. 
But it's quite nice to feed the babies and have the odd cuddle, read little books etc. 

Agree that you should choose something you enjoy and try to get experience of the age group(s) you are considering adopting. 


Good luck
GGxx


----------



## Billybeans (Jun 16, 2012)

I am a little worried about getting experience with children.
I work full time (at the moment I do 2 jobs -hopefully for not too much longer) I did volunteer with the brownies but work commitments meant I had to give it up. I work til 6pm every evening and most weekends too......I'm going to struggle to find any where open that will be able to help give me experience. My nearest family is an hour away and most of the children are grown up now.
Any ideas/help? I just hope that work commitments will not be so bad when I start the process but it's likely I will still be working til 6pm weekdays.


----------



## Petite One (Jun 1, 2011)

Hello Daddyboo (Paul)  

May I ask what period of time the 30+ period was over? Also did they tell you to write down the positive and negatives? Extended family would be easier to keep doing as work commitments makes it hard for dh. I feel I have a lot of experience but they want current experience for our age groups.


----------



## -x-Lolly-x- (Feb 3, 2012)

I work with children because it's my job and because of that DF got away with volunteering as they felt I could support him through my knowledge. Lucky bloke  

Billybeans, lovely to see you here   What about a local Rainbows group? My friend works full time but is able to run one as it's evening time, I think starting around 7, with some weekend events. Good luck


----------



## Cornish pixie (Jan 31, 2014)

A friend of ours volunteered at the local church in the crèche on Sunday mornings. He's not at all religious but said they were really welcoming, friendly & helpful. The social workers were happy with this xx


----------



## Billybeans (Jun 16, 2012)

Thanks Ladies, I guess I have to stop being inpatient and wait to see what I will be working when we start the process as currently I work all weekend too.
I ahd to give up Brownies because it started at 6:00 and by the time I get home at 6:30 and sorted myself out I was just too exhausted to go and missed half of it anyway.


----------



## Daddyboo (Paul) (Dec 24, 2012)

Petite One said:


> Hello Daddyboo (Paul)
> 
> May I ask what period of time the 30+ period was over? Also did they tell you to write down the positive and negatives? Extended family would be easier to keep doing as work commitments makes it hard for dh. I feel I have a lot of experience but they want current experience for our age groups.


It was over one weekend, our nephews live 250+ miles away and so that was the only logistical way we could do it.
And yes, we wrote down all the positive and negative experiences, we also told them how we used our initiative to overcome problems, or how we failed to pack necessary clothing etc.

But more importantl;y, how bloody exhausting it was to spend the whole day with them (after travelling down the previous night) and then to be woken up my them at 6am the next morning (Sunday!!). And also how after all that how rewarding it felt.


----------



## Petite One (Jun 1, 2011)

That's great that the social worker didn't get you to have weekly voluntary experience, as it can be difficult for couples to do this. It seems many of them are expecting this as they say the panel require it. 

I like the idea of writing the positives and negatives, I didn't know whether the social worker asked you to do this?

It's often the repetitive questions that can be exhausting. The 'are we nearly there yet?' question when we'd barely left, is the one that sticks in the mind!


----------

